# Stowa, Damasko or Sinn?



## who me? (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been bitten by the flieger bug. Wanted your opinions on the case and the overall quality of the workmanship on the following watches. 


Stowa Airman Auto
Damasko DA36
Sinn 656

My understanding is they all use the same ETA movement. I realize that the Damasko and Sinn has more durable cases. Which do you have and what drew you to it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Qua movement there is no difference in quality, the Damasko is equipped with a slightly different movement featuring day and date indication but has the same pedigree, so no big deal.

Stowa Airman Auto (ETA 2824-2)
Damasko DA36 (ETA 2836-2)
Sinn 656 (ETA 2824-2)

And yes, the Damasko DA 36 case is ice-hardened. Afaik - Sinners may correct me if I am wrong - the Sinn 656 isn't hardened (tegimented). It features an un-hardened stainelss steel case (see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=134063)


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

All 3 are fine, quality watches from excellent companies.
A Damasko, worn daily, will look new in 50 yrs., the others, not so much...
So there is your difference.
I own a 36 and a 57.
Also, Damaskos are famously well adjusted for accuracy.
Both mine are within 2 secs. a day.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was looking at the same three watches. For me, the Stowa fit best.

I really liked the Damasko. With its shock protection, screw-down crown, and hardened case, it seemed like the most rugged of the three you've picked. But the yellow second hand killed it for me. I would have considered it much more strongly if they offered a white version. For that reason, I like the DC56 Chronograph better.

The Sinn looked great, but the 38.5mm case was too small for me.

The Stowa Airman has great styling and a case right in my sweet spot of 40-42mm. The Stowa may not have a hardened case like the Damasko, but the Stowa case is brushed steel (the Damasko appears to be blasted), which in my opinion is a more refined finish. I also really like the onion crown on the Airman Date and the variety of strap choices.

I picked the Stowa.

You really can't go wrong with any of the three choices, though. Be sure to post pictures when you get the one you like!


----------



## gregflat9 (Mar 28, 2008)

In all honesty it's about which speaks to you the most.

Movements are the same. Re-sale you'd have to say the Damasko will just about win it but you'll get good money back for the Sinn and the Stowa.

Not that re-sale should affect the decision.

Go with your heart!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

stuffler said:


> And yes, the Damasko DA 36 case is ice-hardened. Afaik - Sinners may correct me if I am wrong - the Sinn 656 isn't hardened (tegimented). It features an un-hardened stainelss steel case (see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=134063)


Exactly, Mike. b-)

Both the Sinn and the Damasko feature special anti-magnetic protection of 80,000 A/m (the Stowa has the regular anti-magnetic protection of 4,800 A/m), but only the Damasko has a hardened case.

On the other hand - but that is only my personal opinion - the DA36 is a pure tool watch, while the Sinn 656 can double as a tool and a dress watch. I certainly use the Sinn as my dress watch. ;-)


----------



## who me? (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, for all the wonderful feedback. Hmmmm...the yellow second hand could be an issue....... More thinking to do.


----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

The yellow second hand is a love it or hate it feature. I owned a DA36 and decided after a while it was not for me. However I did replace it with a DA37 so my Damasko devotion remained


----------



## kevf (Nov 12, 2008)

I have both the Stowa Airman no logo and the DA36. I think they are both made with care and the workmanships are equally impeccable. Looks wise, its your call. I like them both. 

However, I do feel the DA36 will out-last, out-ding, out-crush, out-whatever the Stowa hands down. The DA36 feels like a solid hunk of metal, that's how I can best describe it. And that's the one I will pick if I have to choose.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I've had them all at one point or another. 

For me the Stowa takes it hands down for the historical connection, the small company vibe, price point, domed crystal and far far superior lume. 

That said, I loved the Damasko casework and yellow second hand. The Sinn 656 has such a classic dial that it is in some ways in a design class by itself but the small size has become a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Peter Atwood said:


> I've had them all at one point or another.
> 
> For me the Stowa takes it hands down for the historical connection, the small company vibe, price point, domed crystal and far far superior lume.
> 
> That said, I loved the Damasko casework and yellow second hand. The Sinn 656 has such a classic dial that it is in some ways in a design class by itself but the small size has become a deal breaker for me.


I think Damasko makes about 5 watches per year Peter so wins the "small company vibe" aspect! ;-)


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the Damsko the best. The main ingrediant of course is the case with the ice-hardened steel.


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

I like stowa the best. I just think quality, price, and craftsman ship are all right on. Making it the best watch!


----------



## Zebra (Oct 26, 2008)

Another vote for Stowa. Although Damasko is very intriguing, I really like the heritage and style of the Stowa products. Take a look at the Stowa board and you are likely to read the posts of many satisfied customers.


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

I only have a Sinn 356 and I'm not familiar with the other mentioned brands on a first hand basis. 

I am very happy with the Sinn and especially since getting the matching bracelet instead of the strap. Does Damasko offer a bracelet for their watches?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Shogan191 said:


> Does Damasko offer a bracelet for their watches?


No.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Crusader said:


> On the other hand - but that is only my personal opinion - the DA36 is a pure tool watch, while the Sinn 656 can double as a tool and a dress watch. I certainly use the Sinn as my dress watch. ;-)


Martin makes a good point here, I have both a 36 and a 656 and I can wear the 656 pretty much in any situation, whereas the 36 is a touch too 'tool' for some situations. I've had people ask me whether the 36 is plastic because of the particular finish of the ice-hardened case.

You can't go wrong with any of them (used to have a Stowa Airman as well). The Stowa is probably the most 'dressy' of the 3, although it isn't a dress watch. It has the prettiest case IMHO, and the onion crown is very nice. The Sinn I think is destined to be a design classic due to the dial. The Damasko wears a touch bigger and a touch taller than either of the others.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I own a Stowa Airman COSC and a Sinn 656, would also like to own a Damasko but they are so hard to get hold of, quality isn't an issue with either of the two I own, another make that you could look at is Tutima, I got one yesterday and am delighted, couple of pics of the 3.

I think it will be down to your personal taste, all 3 that you mention are stunning watches, the Sinn is probably the easiest to acquire, I think but may be wrong that there is a small waiting list for the Stowa, as for the Damasko, you may be waiting some time, you have a great problem, picking between 3 beautiful watches, you, IMHO wont be disappointed with your choice.

Stowa










Sinn










Tutima


----------



## Michael D (Nov 1, 2006)

Damasko DA36


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice b&w, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

You may want to check out my experience with ordering a Damasko:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=181295

I just got it yesterday and am getting used to it. If your experience is similar to mine, then delivery times for a DA36 should be silimar to Stowa. Except they do say on their delivery times page that they have some COSC versions can be shipped immediately.... Very dangerous!

Among the reasons I chose Damasko are that it is a fine watch that will outlive me, look great for all that time, and that it is unpretentious. I like that mine will always be the only one in the room. Of course the technical innovations on the Damasko are really what sets it apart from the Stowa--I've not researched the Sinn, so I can't speak to that one. It was not in the running for me--just doesn't float my boat.

A lot of your choice will be in the hands and face. The Stowa blued hands are amazing, as is the more historical brand and face. But what tells me that I will have a Stowa in the future at some point is their wonderful contribution to the community here, and Jorg's responsiveness to us. I can't imagine someone at another company who understood, cared about, and participated in the WIS community more. When I do get a Stowa, I will go COSC--I like the idea of higher grade parts being in the movement, and I don't mind to pay a bit more to get them. But that's a very personal choice, and many other threads have gone on at length about this issue with merit to both sides.

The dial on the Damasko is definately an UPDATED fleiger with the large + for additional precision when calling the quarter minute marks, updated fonts on the numerals, and that highlighter yellow second hand. A good point was made earlier that the DA37 is a good way to go if you don't like that--I love it myself.

One final thing I'll bring to your attention--and one that initially drew me to the Stowa--is the display back. For asthetic purposes those can be really nice to have. But ultimately I decided to go with a more anti-magnetic watch that is less pretty when you flip it over. Function over form for me. For some reason, Damasko only put the photo below on the German-language version of their DA36 spec page, but it highlights the anti-magnetic inner part of the double-casing used in this watch:










But of course remember that I just took delivery of a DA36, so in no way an I an unbiased party here. Buy what is right for you--just as I bought what was right for me. You have 3 extraordinarily fine watches here, and any one of them should make you very proud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Cursor.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 for Stowa


----------



## Geoff in Philly (Jan 15, 2009)

how is the lume on the Damasko...I see they use C1, which is not quite up to C3?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Geoff in Philly said:


> how is the lume on the Damasko...I see they use C1, which is not quite up to C3?


C3 is not quite up to C1 if you ask me:









Pic by rctritec


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Geoff in Philly said:


> how is the lume on the Damasko...I see they use C1, which is not quite up to C3?


From what I've read on these forums, that's right. I'd recommend you do a search for comparisons--there is a chart comparing the brightness of different lumes that's commonly linked to in those threads. What I learned from those is that C1 has superior whiteness, which can be more appealing in regularly-lit situations because it gives a nice contrast. C3 is brighter, but has a decidedly green tinge to it. I believe all the modern Stowa fleigers use C3, Damasko uses C1, and I'm not sure about Sinn. I would prefer for the lume to be a bit brighter, but I would also prefer for it not to be green... 2 things that I don't think you can have together without using lume that will give you cancer...

But of course, I can't contradict Mike.


----------



## Geoff in Philly (Jan 15, 2009)

Cursor, does your Damasko glow through the night, at all?


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Cursor said:


> You may want to check out my experience with ordering a Damasko:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=181295
> 
> I just got it yesterday and am getting used to it. If your experience is similar to mine, then delivery times for a DA36 should be silimar to Stowa. Except they do say on their delivery times page that they have some COSC versions can be shipped immediately.... Very dangerous!
> ...


The anti-mag rating is what has kept my attention on Damasko along with the Sinn 656. Hard pressed I think I would go for the Sinn, but we'll see when the watch fund builds some more to see what I purchase.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Torrid said:


> The anti-mag rating is what has kept my attention on Damasko along with the Sinn 656. Hard pressed I think I would go for the Sinn, but we'll see when the watch fund builds some more to see what I purchase.


Heck order a Damasko now.
Plenty of time to save.
You might even die first and save LOTS of money! :-d


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Geoff in Philly said:


> Cursor, does your Damasko glow through the night, at all?


I don't have a watch with C3 to compare it to, but the lume is good in low light, but in pitch black it isn't so easy to read.

It does last a long while. I live at a high latitude, so very often it's dark when I wake up--and the watch is still putting off a 'normal' amount of lume. 
[edit] I wanted to verify what I was saying in the paragraph above, so I walked into a dark room in the house this morning--I had a nice long sleep last night of maybe 8.5 hours. And there was no lume this morning. Pitch black. So I went into a room with just a hint of light, and the lume was still black.

But in any event it's not like pushing the night light button on a Casio. Most of the time I can make out the time, but I have to examine it carefully. And unlike the Stowa, the second hand is not luminous. Just the 12 marker, the hands, and the dots next to each number. The numbers themselves aren't luminous. Neither is the date. That's one thing I don't like about the DA37, DC57, and DC67--the date shows as 2 rectangular holes in the face when viewed at night. There is no lume on the date wheel. It wouldn't bother many, but it bugs me a little. Looks great in the day time though!  But I am very, very picky now, aren't I?


----------



## Geoff in Philly (Jan 15, 2009)

excellent information...thankyou Cursor...enjoy that cool watch!


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Geoff in Philly said:


> excellent information...thankyou Cursor...enjoy that cool watch!


Believe me, I am! I am so happy with this thing. The few shortcomings (lume, bit noisy), don't bug me. And the positives (which are addressed in my post from 12/12/08 above) are so numerous. In coming years, I'm looking forward to purchasing more Damaskos. Amazing value for features with the Damasko.


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

Of those three really nice watches, I have the Damasko DA36. What drew me to the Damasko was perhaps a slight edge in the wearability factor as I would use this as my daily wearer. The features which I like with this particular watch are the AR coating, hardened case, day/date function, and the anti-magnetic inner case. With Damasko's hardened case, I didn't think the Stowa could hold up to similar wear & tear as the Damasko....so for me I was swayed over to the Damasko. What sealed it for me was when I sent a email to Anders at Gnomon Watches inquiring about the DA36 and he remarked that he had one in stock and could delivery it to me inside of three days! "Sold" I said! But in the end, it's a personal choice depending on your tastes and requirements....I think it would be impossible to go wrong with any of those three.


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

is that how it really looks inside the DA36?

regards
calvin



Cursor said:


> You may want to check out my experience with ordering a Damasko:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=181295
> 
> I just got it yesterday and am getting used to it. If your experience is similar to mine, then delivery times for a DA36 should be silimar to Stowa. Except they do say on their delivery times page that they have some COSC versions can be shipped immediately.... Very dangerous!
> ...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I've owned a DC57, a DC66 and now a DC66 again (arriving tomorrow), so the Damasko definitely gets my vote.


----------



## jabstick420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Recently I had a similar predicament... trying to decide on a german flieger, namely-

1) sinn 656
2)damasko da36
3)stowa airman

1)i have owned several sinns in the past couple years, so I thought i'd give it a rest and try other brands.

2)i've also got a da36 incoming as of yesterday. i like the ice hardened case and the reputation for accuracy, not to mention all the technology that went into building this watch. probably not possible to dress this one up though.

3)i've got the airman w/logo & date incoming as of last week. i like the refined look and the display back, not to mention the onion crown. also, the airman can be dressed up with a nice croc band and deployant. not sure if it can take a beating though. the finish on the case looks delicate. the lack of a screw down crown worries me a bit.

so, pictures and thoughts to come hopefully in the next few days.

da36 vs airman


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Reviving a really old thread here...
I really like pilot style watches and had the same dilemma Sinn 656 or Damasko DA 36 or Sinn 856 (on strap). 
First I bought the Sinn 656 and its the one I have been wearing the most lately. I love it. The bad part is it doesn't have the tegimented case like the 856. My Sinn 656 has a few minor dings around the bezel but thats how I got it used.

Now I have a Damasko DA 37 with black case and a DA 36 is on the way. The DA 37 is a great watch and I love the damast coating. It makes the watch look a bit more refined than the normal case. I love the lume dial too. But there will only be room for one Damasko so I think the DA 37 might be on the way out soon.
I had the DA 46 but traded it for the DA 36. The bezel made the watch wear a little bigger for me and made it look a bit too busy.
I had the Sinn 856 but only bought it to try it so it wasn't with me very long.
The case is exactly the same dimensions as DA 37 but it wears bigger due to the design of the dial. 

I had the Archimede Pilot M but flipped it quickly to purchase the Sinn 656. Now I missed the vintage look so just picked up a Stowa Flieger. I will see how I get along with the Stowa Flieger but I love my Stowa Antea KS.

In the end I think I will end up with all 3:
Sinn 656, Damasko DA 36 and Stowa Airman Flieger

thats a nice trio.
Pick them up used and save lots of $$$


----------



## mikesae (Feb 12, 2006)

cadomniel said:


> In the end I think I will end up with all 3:
> Sinn 656, Damasko DA 36 and Stowa Airman Flieger


Very nice collection! let's see some pics when they're all home!!!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Stowa Airman but I'll pick the Sinn 656 since it's available on bracelet. And the 3-6-9-12 dial is like a Sinn icon now and instantly recognized.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I picked up the Sinn 656 first because it had a bracelet. I also think that the dial design is a future classic.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I decided to keep both Damaskos for now. Its hard to decide which one I like better.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's the collection:

Damasko DA 36 and DA 37 Black
Sinn 656 
Stowa Flieger no logo

I'm thinking about trading the DA 36 for an 856 S but I like the DA 36 too


----------



## mikesae (Feb 12, 2006)

The dial of your DA37 looks cream rather than a stark white. Is it just the lighting? Looks great with the black case...


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Its probably just the lighting but it isn't quite stark white since the dial is lumed.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I really like all the watches: Damasko , Sinn and Stowa, but after having them a few weeks I realized my more expensive watches were not really good for wearing in the office.
Hence, after admiring my colleague's Omega for so long I decided to look for a couple used ones of my own. To make room some of the pilot watches would have to go.

For build quality and techonology, Damasko smashes the competition. 
For versatility Sinn 656, 
For the best looking watch and the watch with the most character Stowa.

Personally I prefer wearing the Stowa Flieger over the Damasko's. The Damasko has a chunky and heavy case compared to Stowa. Damasko is taller than the other two.
I also find the design of the Damasko the most boring. But it also the most functional and easiest to read dial I have seen to date. When I'm at home I find myself reaching for the Stowa and Sinn before either Damasko. The Stowa won't look as good as a Damasko in a few years but I rotate my watches and I don't beat them up. 

So my honeymoon with Damasko is over. One will be with a new home soon and probably the other too.
Incidently it was Damasko that got me into this watch addiction but my first big purchase was the 656.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey cadomniel. Thanks for sharing your journey into Damasko. I totally understand how your head can go one way, but your heart (and your wrist) end up going another way. Sometimes a watch seems to be so perfect on paper, but just doesn't click with you. I think it's great that you made the right choice for you, keeping the ones that sing to you. You won't be disappointed by the Omega, if I may be so bold, perhaps a Great White to replace your white face DA37?


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

The only bad part is I"m giving up fairly new watches for 2 older ones that will probably need a service soon, but oh well. I plan on keeping these ones longer. These will be desk divers only not real divers.

I still like the 856 and would get another one.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I couldn't stay away from Damasko very long and ended up getting another DA 36. One showed up at a good deal and I snapped it up quickly. My watch collecting days are probably over soon, since I'll be moving and not as much disposable income anymore so figure I'll build the collection up now while i can still afford it.
I sold one of the Omega's after I found the Aqua Terra, so had a bit of money and couldn't resist when I saw the DA 36...


----------



## Oneo65 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have heard that the AR coating on the outside smears very easily, is it true?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I would state it differently. You can leave finger prints
on all crystals. The anti-reflective coating makes the
prints more visible. This is true for all watches. It hasn't
caused me a problem. If you think it will bother you then
anti-reflective coating may not be for you.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

The bigger problem is getitng scratches on the A/R coating.
Now I prefer watches to have AR coating at least on one side.
Watches without any AR coating start to annoy me because of all the reflections on the dial, for example the Seiko SARB i sold, Tissot PRC 200 Chrono I have.
I guess I've been spoilt by AR coating


----------



## Oneo65 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I think I will just get coating on the inside


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I think eventually I will end up with all three again,...
I couldn't get the Aqua Terra to have a comfortable fit, as the clasp was digging into my wrist and with one more link it was too loose.

The Sinn bracelets are really comfortable for me and so I'm thinking about getting the 656 or an 856 again


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Picked up a minty Sinn 656 and reunited it with its German cousins.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

cadomniel said:


> Picked up a minty Sinn 656 and reunited it with its German cousins.


Well...it appears that the DA36 in the picture didn't last long - you sold it to another WUS member, and I just bought it from him!

It's paid for and on the way...it's my first flieger and first Damasko (currently have 4 Omegas - Speedmaster 200m, Constellation pie-pan, Speedmaster Reduced, and Seasmaster 300m GMT - and a Rolex 16610 Submariner that's in for service)

...so I'm curious why you let it go. Trolling back messages, it looks like it was at least your 2nd DA36 - is that right?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

refugio said:


> Well...it appears that the DA36 in the picture didn't last long - you sold it to another WUS member, and I just bought it from him!
> 
> It's paid for and on the way...it's my first flieger and first Damasko (currently have 4 Omegas - Speedmaster 200m, Constellation pie-pan, Speedmaster Reduced, and Seasmaster 300m GMT - and a Rolex 16610 Submariner that's in for service)
> 
> ...so I'm curious why you let it go. Trolling back messages, it looks like it was at least your 2nd DA36 - is that right?


Seeing how I just got a DA36, I can only assume he sold it to finance something even nicer. It's a fantastic watch.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

So this DA-36 has been passed around a lot I think I was the 2nd or 3rd owner. 
I wore it a lot in July and August. I really liked it but I sold it again because I had got the Sinn 656 back which is a better fit for my small wrist and has a bracelet. I used the money to buy a couple Seikos. I am biased towards wearing watches on a bracelet and dress up a bit more than the Damasko DA 36.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

cadomniel said:


> So this DA-36 has been passed around a lot I think I was the 2nd or 3rd owner....the Sinn 656...is a better fit for my small wrist and has a bracelet...


Both of my larger watches are on bracelets, so it will interesting to see if I can adjust to the DA36 on leather or strap. Fortunately I don't need to dress up often, and if I ever do I have other watch options.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Now only the Sinn 656 remains...as I moved the Stowa on to try something else, Speedbird III GMT, but I will definately pick up another Stowa Flieger again, especially now interested in the new Handwind version.

Already miss the Stowas and will get the A and B dial Fliegers back!


----------

